# Nautical Polluters And The EU



## Doug H (Oct 2, 2004)

SN Members, particularly those with tanker time may be interested in this article in today's "Australian" newspaper:
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/printpage/0,5942,17939329,00.html


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much OD for posting that...interesting!!.


----------

